# Viewliner Bedrooms? Are they worth the money?



## kenbyrddogg (Mar 29, 2017)

Who here has written on a Viewliner Bedroom? Would you prefer them or a roomette? Since there are only 2 on a train, is noise from a neighbor a factor?


----------



## kenbyrddogg (Mar 29, 2017)

kenbyrddogg said:


> Who here has written on a Viewliner Bedroom? Would you prefer them or a roomette? Since there are only 2 on a train, is noise from a neighbor a factor?


Obviously I mean "who has rode on."


----------



## pennyk (Mar 29, 2017)

I have traveled in Viewliner bedrooms many times, most of the times when either the prices were low bucket and roomettes were high bucket, or I was traveling on an AGR award cross country (under AGR1).

I usually travel alone, but the one time I traveled with my sister, I was happy for the extra room.

One major advantage of the bedroom when traveling with 2 in a room is the enclosed toilet. Also the bottom bed is wider.

With regard to noise, when traveling in a bedroom, I believe one can hear more noise from the other bedroom than from adjoining roomettes when traveling in a roomette (due to sliding door between bedrooms).

When price is not a factor, I prefer bedrooms over roomettes.


----------



## PVD (Mar 29, 2017)

The big advantages of the bedroom really come in to play with 2 in a room as opposed to solo travel. The single level routes that the VL cars appear on don't have the 2-3 day trips that can happen on some of the SL trains so the "cabin fever" factor is less of an issue. Having only 2 per car tends to keep them pricey.

The ratio of bedrooms to roomettes on a SL train is much higher, 5 reg + 1 Family to 13 roomettes SL to 14 - 1 for att.) vs 2 to 12. (11 on VL 2 eventually)


----------



## CoachSlumber (Mar 29, 2017)

Viewliner bedrooms are great, but I usually find them out of my range. I am happy with the Viewliner roomettes for two people, especially because they have the upper window, which makes the upper bunk a nice place to hang.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 29, 2017)

I am assuming there are two of you. You didn't say. If only one, a roomette is usually a much better deal.

We have done both many times although lately we go when roomette prices are low and get two across from each other (you have to call to get that) as we can both get bottom bunks.

BRs have the enclosed toilet/shower but the shower down the hall is bigger, clean and never had to wait (except waiting on her to use). Two in a roomette is somewhat tight and one has to take a walk so the other can use the toilet unless that doesn't bother you. There are no spare toilets unless you go through the diner and cafe car and use one in coach.

Use amsnag.net if your travel is flexible. I have seen roomettes dirt cheap at times and sometimes as expensive as a BR.

Remember, in both cases, two in a room means one has to climb up to the upper bunk.

"Are they worth the money"? Depends. Compared to coach on overnight? Compared to one roomette? Depends. Splurge once and see it. If going round trip do outgoing in roomette and return in BR as otherwise roomette will disappoint you after the BR even though it sure beats coach.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 30, 2017)

If it is just me, I am happy with the Roomette because I can sleep on the upper and keep the lower in day config. I will spend the extra when I have a second person with me, usually a daughter or granddaughter, because it is complicated at night using the toilet. There have been a few, very few times when the price for the bedroom was nearly the same as the roomette so I bought the Bedroom. The extra space is nice as is the lower bed, though the shower makes the bathroom soaked. Bedroom is worth the price if you are traveling with another person.


----------



## PVD (Mar 30, 2017)

Some people don't like the upper in a SL roomette because it has no windows and is a tight space (vertically). Tall people struggle with not hitting their heads standing up if the upper is down and the lower is in day. Not the case in the VL cars.


----------



## jis (Mar 31, 2017)

Lonestar is clearly talking about using the upper in VL Roomette since he is talking if the window for the upper.

I actually don't like the SL Roomettes at all. They seem to be dank and poorly lit and a more or less useless upper and next to no headroom even to properly stand up on the floor.


----------



## Manny T (Mar 31, 2017)

The OP is right to ask about noise from the adjoining bedroom, since there is sliding door between the two bedrooms. I understand why it is there--so they can combine 2 bedrooms into a suite. Realistically how often does this happen?

Meanwhile, even if the door is closed, the people in the next bedroom are completely audible. I've heard incessant cellphone conversations, kids watching movies, just normal conversations. If you go next door and tell your neighbors you can hear them, things tend to quiet down--but who wants to do this? The worst was a party of guys going upstate from New York City who took a bedroom just to play cards and drink--fortunately they got off before bedtime.

Like all pricey Amtrak perks, the idea is better than the execution. The bedrooms should be walled off from each other imho; the sliding doors ought to go.


----------



## kenbyrddogg (Mar 31, 2017)

me_little_me said:


> I am assuming there are two of you. You didn't say. If only one, a roomette is usually a much better deal.
> 
> We have done both many times although lately we go when roomette prices are low and get two across from each other (you have to call to get that) as we can both get bottom bunks.
> 
> ...


This is some good advice. I think we will do this. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2017)

Ive been in both bedroom and romette just myself. I preferred bedroom when i could afford it because i could lie down on the couch any time of day i wanted. In the roomerte, i was forced to always sit up until bedtime. I did try once leaving ithe chairs in the bed configuration the whole time but then you cant sit up even with pillows behind you because something behind u sticks into back. I guess the other poster climbed in to top bunk but i would find that difficult plus makes the room smaller to have that bunk down. In bedroom i remember hearing neighbor batroom door slamming shut but there was so much noise during night from frequent horn blowing it didnt seem to matter. (I hate these stupid puzzles i have to complete to post!)


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 5, 2017)

Guest said:


> (I hate these stupid puzzles i have to complete to post!)


If you register as a member, you won't have to complete any puzzles any more.


----------

